# Auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass



## Paddy1993 (29. Mai 2012)

Hiho, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden, der mir evtl. einen Diablo 3 Gästepass geben könnte. Da das Spiel in meinem Freundeskreis noch keiner hatt, hab ich somit leider nicht die möglichkeit bei dennen Nachzufragen. Deshalb wende Ich mich jetzt einfach mal in diesem Forum an jemanden der vllt. So Gütig währe mir einen zukommen zu lassen. 60 € Nur um dann zu erfahren das das Spiel dann evtl. dann nähmlich doch nicht läuft währe ganz schöne Geldverschwendung.

mfg
Paddy


----------



## Basharael (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Gästepass freuen, wenn wer einen übrig hat;

lg Bash


----------

